# Eye Gunk



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

This is starting to gross me out a little. I was gone for 10 days and my husband and daughter did a great job of taking care of Marvin. But the eye boogers- they just couldn't deal with that. So.........they are a little backed up. I am trying to pull them out but they are stuck! And, I have noticed that they smell bad. Has anyone noticed this? I know, it's disgusting to even talk about. 

Tomorrow I take him to the groomer for the first time. He's 5 months. I am not ready for a full body trim, I thought just the butt, feet bottoms, toe nails....... anything else? Should we be trimming his face or body? I am still confused about how we will ultimately keep him groomed. I know we probably won't be able to handle a full long coat all the time.

Carol


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

10 days without any eye cleaning?! I can't even imagine how bad it must be... have you tried wetting it? I use some wet cotton to take off most of it and then a flea comb to take out anything that's left. Good luck with that!

I'm not sure about grooming as Kubrick has yet to see a groomer. I do his feet/nails myself and trim his belly so there's no pee on the hair as well as his butt, so there's no poop there. LOL. Other than that, I would tell them to leave his face and body alone, but that's just personal preference. It's really all about what you like, I think.

Don't forget to post hoto: when you get back!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

YOu can buy the tear stain remover it will help with removing the gunk and a flea comb. On the grooming part it is all personal if you are not planing to show its all up to you if you dont have time to do it daily and dont want to deal with the matt that will come its a for sure thing they will come in the picture, Put him in a puppy cut. There is a lot of pic on the form to show what a puppy cut looks like Yoda stays in a puppy cut so much easyer to take care of still have to brush ect but less matts


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Carol,
You could try 'diamond eyes'.. its aliquid and you rub it on the gunk. It works very well and losens the junk very nicely, fo easy removal.

Ryan


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I took Nico in for a puppy trim a little over a month ago. They trimmed his nails and feet, his butt area and the hair over his eyes (he had the Mamie Eisenhower look going for a week or so there). Oh, and they gave him a bath and made him smell sweet. They didn't take anything off the rest of his coat, though. I'm pretty sure that's what we'll do next time we take him in, also. My daughter keeps up with the eye gunk - it is REALLY sticky.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Carol,

Scout also has copious amounts of eye gunk. It helps a little to keep the hair out of his eyes with a little clip. I remove the gunk twice a day (in the am when I put his hair up, and in the evening before bed). Sometimes I just pick it out with my fingernails, sometimes I need to use a flea comb, sometimes I need to wet it and then remove it. It does smell awful, so sometimes I use a tiny bit of waterless shampoo to clean the area under his eyes (being careful not to get any into his eyes) which helps.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I took Gryff to the groomer when he turned 4 months. I gave him an all over puppy cut. It was a bit short at first, but 3 weeks later I love it. For me, I think he really needed it, especially his face. It was nice to finally see he eyes. Here's a before and after. We didn't keep the bow in. What a horrible thing to do to my boy. Way embarrassing for him. If any of his friends saw him, he'd be the laughing stock of the neighborhood.

Before Hair Cut:









After Hair Cut:









Now Almost 3 Weeks Out:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I think it would be wise for you to search around for some pictures in the Grooming section of this board...we've had several threads on this. And take a cut that you like, I know there are several styles for doing only face,butt,belly and legs, Sierra has her own style in this.....I do it myself, not perfect, but exactly the way I want it......I've heard and read toooooooo many stories of ppl asking the groomer : just here and there, NOT the ears and tail, and they come back with a shaved hav! I would cry for days!!!
So if you find a style you'd like to try, print the picture, or ask the poster to send you some better pictures because you like the look so much and you'd like to show the groomer....I'm sure ppl will be flattered!!
Too many grooming sessions ended up being "shave the sheep" kind of sessions.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I keep a bottle of Johnson's Baby Soap by the kitchen sink for stuff like that. It will probably wash out easily w/ a little soap.

Good luck at the groomers! Post pictures!! 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use a washcloth wet with water. After I clean the gunk as much as possible, then I use a small comb. I do this for Shelby. Kodi doesn't have this problem. If he does get any eye gunk, I can usually just pick it out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So smelly eye gunk isn't the sign of something wrong? I was just thinking taking Jassy to the vet. I have been using the Tylan and the eye gunk is no longer orange but black but it smells. The thing is it never smelled before. Cash's eye gunk doesn't smell. I try cleaning twice a day too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm getting ready to leave for a couple of weeks and will be leaving some dogs home with my husband and daughter. I hadn't thought about it before this topic, but this just made me realize I will have to ask them to be sure to clean the eyes. I think I'm the only one who does this.

Carol, best wishes to Pizno's new cut!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

My hubby tells me to take Yoda any time I go some where because yoda will sit by the back door until I get back no matter how long I am gone he will have to pick yoda up and take him out side to got potty once he is back in he heads straight for the door.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kimberly, what are we going to do without your expert advice for 2 whole weeks?? Or do you get to use a computer where you are going?

I'm sorry, does this sound selfish?

Have a good time Kimberly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shannon, you're too sweet. I'll be taking my laptop with me, but I won't have much free time if I even do have the ability to get online during my travels. I'm going to visit with my brother's family, some friends, a Hav breeder and I intend on meeting some other people that I haven't met before too.


----------



## pizno (May 8, 2007)

Thanks for all of your eye gunk advice! I am glad to know I'm not the only one who think it smells bad.
The groomer today was......interesting. She has not done Havanese before, but is open to suggestions and photos. A few times I was kind of waffling on something (trimming above the nose, for instance) and then she went ahead and did it. This sort of bothered me, but I know it will grow out eventually, and she is open to suggestions. She also trimmed his legs. But I liked the fluffy paw look better. On the other hand, they do pick up a lot of dirt. She did NOT shave him - I made it clear that I was not quite read for a short cut. She kind of opened up his face - now I can see his eyes, but I think she overdid it. I will try to send a photo!

I was running late to get there so I put Marvin in the front seat of the car, with his leash wrapped around the headrest. It is only 5 blocks away. But, on the way back, he threw up ALL OVER the seat. That pretty little clean mouth.......! We rarely have a barfless car ride!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I couldn't see the pic at that link, Carol.  There have been quite a few horror stories about Havs' first cut at groomer's! You may not want to get the hair in the inside corner of his eyes cut because it can be a royal pain growing that out. You may be stuck having to cut it all the time. Otherwise, the hair will grow back eventually, but it can be hard if they remove a whole bunch that we don't want gone. Communication between you and your groomer is so important!! 

I am leaving for a week and hadn't thought of the eye gunk! Thanks for the reminder to ask hubby and/or daughter to take care of it. 

Ivy, I love those 3 pics of Gryff! He's a real cutie, bow or no bow.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

yeah, i use a warm wet wash cloth. you just have to rub a bit and the goop will come off. keep an eye on this, my dog has had to have his tear ducts irrigated because the goop got so bad when he was a puppy it blocked his tearducts. i usually schedule a grooming after he's been with the puppy nanny, a good bath also seems to help soften the goop and clean their eyes out.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo was getting a lot of eye gunk which I attributed to all the hair getting in his eyes. He kept blinking, poor baby, so when I took him to the groomer the first time I told her to trim the hair between his eyes. I wanted him left in full coat so she cut the hair on his pads, butt and left the rest natural. He came out gorgeous that time.

The second time I took him I decided to let the hair in the middle grow back. It is indeed a pain and we're still dealing with it till it's long enough to train or pull up. That having been said, he's still gorgeous in my very prejudiced eyes.  OTOH, he also looks mightily like a mop.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Milo was getting a lot of eye gunk which I attributed to all the hair getting in his eyes. He kept blinking, poor baby, so when I took him to the groomer the first time I told her to trim the hair between his eyes. I wanted him left in full coat so she cut the hair on his pads, butt and left the rest natural. He came out gorgeous that time.
> 
> The second time I took him I decided to let the hair in the middle grow back. It is indeed a pain and we're still dealing with it till it's long enough to train or pull up. That having been said, he's still gorgeous in my very prejudiced eyes.  OTOH, he also looks mightily like a mop.


I am in the same boat letting Lilly's hair between her eyes grow out. It can be a pain and yes she looks like a mop right now also.

What does OTOH stand for?


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

the groomer's seem to always trim the hair in the cornors of coco's eyes. will they grow out finally and not irrritate her eyes? or should i keep them trimmed to avoid tearing, staining and eye *goops* i just started using angels eyes and hope it works although it is very expensive.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OTOH is on the other hand.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have not had to deal with the eye gunk but now that you mentioned it I will take a look..all three of the girls go to the groomers every two weeks to get a bath...only..except my cocker spaniel she gets trimmed every other time. They just trim Jillee's feet,nails and butt!!! That is it so far....I am noticing Jillee getting more mats here lately. Is this the time that she will start blowing coat...she is six months old.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I have not had to deal with the eye gunk but now that you mentioned it I will take a look..all three of the girls go to the groomers every two weeks to get a bath...only..except my cocker spaniel she gets trimmed every other time. They just trim Jillee's feet,nails and butt!!! That is it so far....I am noticing Jillee getting more mats here lately. Is this the time that she will start blowing coat...she is six months old.


Yep it's that time. Brush, brush, comb and comb again twice a day should do it. I learned this lesson the hard way. Just ask Kara she got Gucci thru it without having to have her hair cut. Perhaps Kara is just more diligent than I am but she seems to be doing the right thing.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been brushing Squirt every day but have not been taking care of the eye gunk well. So yesterday I took care of it. Based on some things I read in this forum, I wetted down the fur around her eyes using a child's medicine dropper, cleaned the area with Johnson's baby shampoo and a cotton square (like a cotton ball), rinsed with the child's medicine dropper, and used a small flea comb type comb. The comb is very small and easy to use on the face area, it is called Li'l Pals, it has a regular comb on one side and a flea comb on the other side. Her eyes look much better, and it really was pretty easy to get rid of.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Peg, that sounds exactly right! But if you will be doing it everyday, don't worry about the shampoo, just wet a cotton ball to loosen the gunk and then use the comb to take it off!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*TEAR STAINS*

Ok Leia has tear stains happening how do I get rid of it I have use this pet co brand and its not working petgold any ideas I looked in the eye junk area but that was no help I am giving her bottle water not the ewwwie Tap water.How can I make her stains turn back to white again is there any hope???? She wont eat Yogurt either.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Once the hair is stained, you'll just have to wait for it to grow out. You can keep it from staining by keeping the area clean and dry. However, if she is tearing, that will be difficult.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok I will do that.I clean them now its just I have noticed the stains are more than what they where . thank you


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan,

Try to keep the area dry by applying baby powder or baking soda 2X a day, like morning and night.

Once you get the tearing stopped, you can work on lightening the stains with lemon juice. Lemon juice works really well!

Also, check to see if the food is making her tear, I know the ProPlan made Guch tear, but once I switched it stopped.

You don't have to cut the fur! I wish I had known that way back when, if the lemon juice doesn't work. PM me, I have some other suggestions.

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you Kara I will try that she is eating natures variety right now with some beef bouilon and egg yok in it and a switch from the beef bouilon to turkey meat so they have more than just one flavor.How do you put it on there eye area with out take that chance of getting it in there eyes. I know that would have to burn there little eyes real bad. I will check back on here later I am off to a 6-8 pm puppy call with her she is so affraid of those big labs I hope I can get it out of her. I have pack my cheero's and liver and cheese whiz for her treats I got her some meat loaf as a emergy back up hee hee shhhhhhh she dont know it . Its hiden :biggrin1: Thank you for all your helpful idea's how long will it take before I notice a difference about a week or 2 thanks again Susan E


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Susan,

You don't want to get any IN her eye at all. I would squeeze the lemon juice into a small dish and dab it on with my finger, then you could put the baby powder or baking soda on top of that at night. Just be VERY careful not to get it in her eye or put too much.

Also, if you are feeding any foods with dye(s) in it that might be the problem, like cheetos, etc.. or maybe even the bullion?

Kara


----------

